# My boy bunny won't leave my girl bunny alone !



## John Lenegan (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi there! I am the proud owner of two beautiful Dwarf Lop Bunnies; Princess is my girl and 5 months old, Shogun is my boy and 3 months old. Princess has been spayed but Shogun is too young and this is where the problem lies. 

Princess and Shogun get on great and have done since we introduced them. They are both free to roam and I never lock them in their cages so they are always together. As of late Shoguns sexual desire has exacerbated and he is almost perpetually trying to hump Princess. Princesss' temperant is very patient and caring but over the last couple of days she has made a hissing sound at Shogun , I would imagine this is a warning sign but would like some clarification on this as I'm very worried. I want to make sure Princess isn't under too much stress with Shoguns constant advances. 

I would be grateful for some advice. 

Many thanks 

John


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Firstly, I would separate them now before she gets too annoyed and they have a fight. Then, you need to get Shogun neutered. After about 6 weeks (which is roughly the time it takes for the hormones to calm down and for the rabbit to be infertile), you can start bonding again.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

What is the age of sexual maturity for rabbits though...is there any chance the female could now be pregnant? Or is he too young? xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> What is the age of sexual maturity for rabbits though...is there any chance the female could now be pregnant? Or is he too young? xx


OP said that Princess is spayed.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> OP said that Princess is spayed.


Guess the chances of pregnancy are pretty slim them


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Firstly, I would separate them now before she gets too annoyed and they have a fight. Then, you need to get Shogun neutered. After about 6 weeks (which is roughly the time it takes for the hormones to calm down and for the rabbit to be infertile), you can start bonding again.


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have known male rabbits to be fully mature at 3 months and not firing blanks and 5 month old females will most likely be mature enough particularly if there a normal to small breed to be able to get pregnant. 

I would take them both to the vets for a pre-op, have them both spayed and neutered, asap. Find a vet who is very experienced with rabbits, we might be able to suggest good vets in your area if you let us know where abouts our based.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> I have known male rabbits to be fully mature at 3 months and not firing blanks and 5 month old females will most likely be mature enough particularly if there a normal to small breed to be able to get pregnant.
> 
> I would take them both to the vets for a pre-op, have them both spayed and neutered, asap. Find a vet who is very experienced with rabbits, we might be able to suggest good vets in your area if you let us know where abouts our based.


The girl bunny is already spayed x


----------

